# More people get blown up... This time: Texans



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/us/texas-explosion/index.html

It says there are at least 60 dead.

It was an explosion in a fertilizer plant. Looks like an accident, but who knows.

What is going on?

First the Boston Marathon, now this... When it rains it pours >.<


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 18, 2013)

Huh. Sure is an eventful week for ol' Sam, eh?
That's a shame. Was it really an accident?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

I live in Waco and I haven't heard about this until just a while ago.  The place is about 10 miles away from here.

Well that does answer the question of why I was hearing so many sirens earlier though.  Probably all the ambulances going by on the highway.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Apr 18, 2013)

That is a BIG explosion.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm surprised you couldn't hear/see it, CF. It seemed like the kind of thing that would go for miles around. Then again, I guess it'd be pretty quiet by the time it got to you and easy to miss. 


My heart goes out to all the people in West affected by this. That's so terrible. Most of the people killed/injured probably never even knew there was a risk living there...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> I'm surprised you couldn't hear/see it, CF. It seemed like the kind of thing that would go for miles around. Then again, I guess it'd be pretty quiet by the time it got to you and easy to miss.


And the fact that I live next to a airport and a major state highway as well.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA

eta; whoops looks like the link already had a video


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing said:


> [YT]ROrpKx3aIjA[/YT]
> 
> eta; whoops looks like the link already had a video


Jesus!  That kid had the right idea of them getting the fuck out of there.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

hope the kid's ears are okay


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Jesus!  That kid had the right idea of them getting the fuck out of there.


It's pretty mind-blowing that they'd be affected at that distance. That must have been one hell of an explosion like...holy shit. I wonder what had caused it.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 18, 2013)

Bush did it. It's totally Bush's fault!


----------



## Saiko (Apr 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I wonder what had caused it.


The explosion? Ammonium nitrate... mix in a few impurities, heat it up, and it'll detonate similarly to C4.

From what I'm reading, it's only about 15% lower in chemical energy than nitroglycerin. And this was a plant that manufactured (and thus stored) it...

EDIT: Does anyone know how far away other businesses/buildings/civilization were from the plant? Common sense dictates they should have been at least some 3 miles away... probably further. The reports of burning and deformed houses makes it sound like they were right beside it. :/


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

huh...two months ago i thought about bringing organic fertilizer and a pressure cooker onto the train with me to visit my sister.

eta; good thing i didnt!


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh man, that guy... "Oh looky that there _fertilizer plant_ is on *fire*, lets get real close and film this shit!"... five minutes later, car destroyed, child scarred for life. Even I could tell you that fertilizer is damn explosive


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 18, 2013)

So, in the past few days, we've had explosions, explosions, and now rape tornadoes moving on up North.

Lovely. And I haven't shaved in a week, so that's gonna hurt. 

I hate you, life.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 18, 2013)

Another awful event.  Best wishes to the families and any living victims.  Hopefully this was just an accident, but the fact that it's so close to Waco is a little suspicious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

...
Now watch people come out and guilt others with statistics about the ones "NOT" in the news.
Watch. I fucking Garentee it.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...
> Now watch people come out and guilt others with statistics about the ones "NOT" in the news.
> Watch. I fucking Garentee it.



Not with that attitude!


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

commence to jigglin yall!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 18, 2013)

Lightning doesn't strike in the same place twice. But it sure rains down fucking everywhere.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2013)

There's already conspiracy theories popping up about how it was _obviously_ hit by a missile.

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> There's already conspiracy theories popping up about how it was _obviously_ hit by a missile.
> 
> áƒš(à² ç›Šà² áƒš)


who would waste a nice fancy missile on a giant shit factory? idiots


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> There's already conspiracy theories popping up about how it was _obviously_ hit by a missile.
> 
> áƒš(à² ç›Šà² áƒš)



...Then there's THOSE people. Some are saying it was a missile because there was an initial flash half a second before the explosion went off (which there was). -_-
I THINK someone would have seen and heard a fucking hydra or something heading towards a building. 

Also how the fuck did you make that? Phone?


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's pretty mind-blowing that they'd be affected at that distance. That must have been one hell of an explosion like...holy shit. I wonder what had caused it.



They stored ammonia and nitric acid at that plant. They used that to make ammonium nitrate, which is a very popular fertilizer. So naturally they had large quantaties of that stuff there as well. But unfortunately it is also pretty damn explosive...
So they had SHITLOADS of explosives there and other chemicals that can be turned into explosives (essentially anything that contains nitrogen could potentially blow up at some point). Add a nice big flame and you get one GIANT explosion.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy shit, that explosion was humongous!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Now they are saying between 5-15 killed?

The reports last night said they estimated at least 60. I feel ripped off :V

(no really, that's a good thing)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Now they are saying between 5-15 killed?
> 
> The reports last night said they estimated at least 60. I feel ripped off :V
> 
> (no really, that's a good thing)


 Anyone being killed is not really a good thing, but I know what you mean. Also, holy shit! that was a big explosion, can your hearing recover after that? I mean, coincidence that both the boston bombs and now this? it could be undercover terrorism that are striking random places. We need to keep a look out for suspicious people around any site that can be a potential threat, but that invades people's privacy. I hope this isn't going to be an excuse to take away our rights.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Now they are saying between 5-15 killed?
> 
> The reports last night said they estimated at least 60. I feel ripped off :V
> 
> (no really, that's a good thing)



They said 15 confirmed and an estimated 60-70 dead, but not yet known...I believe.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> They said 15 confirmed and an estimated 60-70 dead, but not yet known...I believe.


Yeah, with that large of a explosion I wouldn't be surprised if most of the dead bodies were so destroyed that they won't be able to find enough remains for a funeral.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2013)

I can imagine this might effect some changes in chemical factory law. I remember in chemistry my teacher used to talk about how plants exploding in the UK resulted in changes in the law. 

Hopefully the reason it happened will be isolated and then prevented from ever happening again.


----------



## Venya1Aven (Apr 18, 2013)

I think with the Boston explosion people are starting to notice more explosions around the world because its well.... I hate to say it but its popular right now. not in a good way though but its being noticed because some people blew up and now we must find other people that have been blown up. 

What I mean is its kind of like a car crash. if you crash in the middle of now where then nobody will flip you off or record you or anything. crash in a city and everyone will be watching.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 18, 2013)

Venya1Aven said:


> I think with the Boston explosion people are starting to notice more explosions around the world because its well.... I hate to say it but its popular right now. not in a good way though but its being noticed because some people blew up and now we must find other people that have been blown up.
> 
> What I mean is its kind of like a car crash. if you crash in the middle of now where then nobody will flip you off or record you or anything. crash in a city and everyone will be watching.



A massive explosion like this would have been heavily reported whether or not the Boston bombing had occured.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> A massive explosion like this would have been heavily reported whether or not the Boston bombing had occured.


Probably wouldn't get nearly as much of a media blitz though.


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> who would waste a nice fancy missile on a giant shit factory? idiots



Kim Jong Un: Fufufu, the mericuns be feering rerry bad after we hit ther..... ferterraizah purant? WTF!?! WHY YOU SHOOT THERE!?!

Soldier: Sorrey sur, you said "Fire therr sheet".


Kim Jong Un: No you irriat! I said firrah DE sheet! DEEE SHEET! Not at ther sheet you irriat! Now I rook rike un irriat!


Soldier: /)._.(\


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I can imagine this might effect some changes in chemical factory law. I remember in chemistry my teacher used to talk about how plants exploding in the UK resulted in changes in the law.
> 
> Hopefully the reason it happened will be isolated and then prevented from ever happening again.



It's a little mind-boggling to think about. Here is a factory that manufactures huge, raw quantities of the same chemical compounds that were used in the Oklahoma City bombing... and it's allowed to operate a stone's throw away from residential neighborhoods - literally, you could hit the houses from the parking lot of the factory if you THREW A ROCK - and without any effective on-site fire suppression systems. Sometimes it takes a horrific tragedy to drive home just how necessary regulations actually are.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2013)

That guy filming from the car got a fireball to the face, I'm sure that stung.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 18, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Kim Jong Un: Fufufu, the mericuns be feering rerry bad after we hit ther..... ferterraizah purant? WTF!?! WHY YOU SHOOT THERE!?!
> 
> Soldier: Sorrey sur, you said "Fire therr sheet".
> 
> ...


Okay, that was pretty funny.  Especially since I read that in his father's voice from team america.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2013)

Industrial accident seems to be the best explanation here. Why would a prime source of explosive material be a target for someone wanting to make a bomb?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 18, 2013)

It was obviously an Obama drone attack guise.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Unrelated, inappropriate political statement phrased sarcastically, guys!


----------



## Percy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA
> 
> eta; whoops looks like the link already had a video


I saw the video last night (before the fire alarm thing that happened, which I posted about in R&R). It was pretty terrifying.


----------



## nonconformist (Apr 18, 2013)

Hurricane Sandy, then Sandy Hook, then Boston and now this...y'know, America's not getting to be very lucky this school year.


----------



## Benjaminhusky (Apr 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> It's pretty mind-blowing that they'd be affected at that distance. That must have been one hell of an explosion like...holy shit. I wonder what had caused it.


never underestimate the power of ammonium nitrate and fire
(Assuming that was what caused the explosion)


----------



## Percy (Apr 18, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> never underestimate the power of ammonium nitrate and fire
> (Assuming that was what caused the explosion)


It was. As mentioned earlier, it was the explosive used in the Oklahoma City bombing. Shit's not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Kim Jong Un: Fufufu, the mericuns be feering rerry bad after we hit ther..... ferterraizah purant? WTF!?! WHY YOU SHOOT THERE!?!
> 
> Soldier: Sorrey sur, you said "Fire therr sheet".
> 
> ...


if only this were true, id laugh my ass off.

as it stands, people died, ive no emotional attachment to them, i dont care, explosions happen, the odds werent in their favor. next please


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

Benjaminhusky said:


> never underestimate the power of ammonium nitrate and fire
> (Assuming that was what caused the explosion)


well then what caused the fire?


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> as it stands, people died, ive no emotional attachment to them, i dont care, explosions happen, the odds werent in their favor. next please



omg you dont care about this? look at how outraged i am how much you dont care. *i am outraged enough that the rest of this post is going to be bold*

*I'm grateful that you decided to share an entire outline of how you decided not to care. I mean, usually when I don't care about something, I don't care about it and that's it. You, on the other hand, should be praised for choosing to care so little that you took in information about it, logged onto a computer, came on these forums, read the forum posts about it, quoted one, and then provided a distinct explanation specifying that, in case someone here was sitting in deep, profound thought of "I wonder whether THIS specific generic furry cares about these events," you DID NOT care about the events. It is truly a miraculous day when people feel a unconquerable need to specify to the public world how little they care when people die. A lack of any visual empathy as supported by truly immaculate and **shockingly shallow "philosophy" is truly something one should be proud of. God bless you, Azure.*


----------



## Zerig (Apr 18, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Kim Jong Un: Fufufu, the mericuns be feering rerry bad after we hit ther..... ferterraizah purant? WTF!?! WHY YOU SHOOT THERE!?!
> 
> Soldier: Sorrey sur, you said "Fire therr sheet".
> 
> ...



No, see, the crafty gooks are targeting our fertilizer so we can't grow any food. They're trying to starve us before the land invasion begins. 

It's happening.



Rigby said:


> * overwhelming amounts of anal anguish*



You sure sound mad. Chill the fuck out, son.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> omg you dont care about this? look at how outraged i am how much you dont care. *i am outraged enough that the rest of this post is going to be bold*
> 
> *I'm grateful that you decided to share an entire outline of how you decided not to care. I mean, usually when I don't care about something, I don't care about it and that's it. You, on the other hand, should be praised for choosing to care so little that you took in information about it, logged onto a computer, came on these forums, read the forum posts about it, quoted one, and then provided a distinct explanation specifying that, in case someone here was sitting in deep, profound thought of "I wonder whether THIS specific generic furry cares about these events," you DID NOT care about the events. It is truly a miraculous day when people feel a unconquerable need to specify to the public world how little they care when people die. A lack of any visual empathy as supported by truly immaculate and **shockingly shallow "philosophy" is truly something one should be proud of. God bless you, Azure.*


well thats just like, your opinion man. and do please tell me why i should? or how it makes me a bad person?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby I'd advise you to steer clear from fires with how much shit you're giving. There might be another explosion.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Rigby I'd advise you to steer clear from fires with how much shit you're giving. There might be another explosion.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing!


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> omg you dont care about this? look at how outraged i am how much you dont care. *i am outraged enough that the rest of this post is going to be bold*
> 
> *I'm grateful that you decided to share an entire outline of how you decided not to care. I mean, usually when I don't care about something, I don't care about it and that's it. You, on the other hand, should be praised for choosing to care so little that you took in information about it, logged onto a computer, came on these forums, read the forum posts about it, quoted one, and then provided a distinct explanation specifying that, in case someone here was sitting in deep, profound thought of "I wonder whether THIS specific generic furry cares about these events," you DID NOT care about the events. It is truly a miraculous day when people feel a unconquerable need to specify to the public world how little they care when people die. A lack of any visual empathy as supported by truly immaculate and **shockingly shallow "philosophy" is truly something one should be proud of. God bless you, Azure.*


Lol.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm assuming it was an accident... it's a fertilizer factory.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm assuming it was an accident... it's a fertilizer factory.


brings a whole new perspective to the phrase "shit happens", dunnit?


----------



## Rigby (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> brings a whole new perspective to the phrase "shit happens", dunnit?



no, it doesn't at all

what new perspective is revealed? the fact that "shit" sometimes means "stuff" and sometimes that stuff can literally be shit? *oh wow thank you Einstein*

*But really though, your comment is rather clever! Good one, Azure~*


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> brings a whole new perspective to the phrase "shit happens", dunnit?



I was waiting for someone to make that joke. Only took 53 posts.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> brings a whole new perspective to the phrase "shit happens", dunnit?


well shit happens all the time there. I mean, it's supposed to.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> no, it doesn't at all
> 
> what new perspective is revealed? the fact that "shit" sometimes means "stuff" and sometimes that stuff can literally be shit? *oh wow thank you Einstein*
> 
> *But really though, your comment is rather clever! Good one, Azure~*


10 points for gryffindor?



Butterflygoddess said:


> I was waiting for someone to make that joke. Only took 53 posts.


i do what i can



Aleu said:


> well shit happens all the time there. I mean, it's supposed to.


BUT THIS TIME SHIT HAPPENED BACK


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Rigby said:


> no, it doesn't at all
> 
> what new perspective is revealed? the fact that "shit" sometimes means "stuff" and sometimes that stuff can literally be shit? *oh wow thank you Einstein*
> 
> *But really though, your comment is rather clever! Good one, Azure~*



Wow. Way to miss the punchline :roll:

Also, I have to agree with Azure on this one. When I read stuff like this in the news it has more entertainment value than anything else. I know I should be upset that a bunch of people died, but I'm just... not.

There are a few people in this world I'd be upset about if they died. I'm not even one of those people, so I'm sure as hell not going to *actually * get upset about a bunch of strangers.


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> 10 points for gryffindor?Slytherin


The darkness shall always triumph, and it would've if Harry just stayed in the fucking cupboard.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> i do what i can



u no i lub u


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> u no i lub u


*tiny fox hugs*


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> 10 points for gryffindor?



Uh ha, Wingardium LeviosUUUUHHHHH...


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> brings a whole new perspective to the phrase "shit happens", dunnit?


now we must wait for a literal example of shit hitting a fan


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing said:


> now we must wait for a literal example of shit hitting a fan



What about that guy's car? XD


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> if only this were true, id laugh my ass off.
> 
> as it stands, people died, ive no emotional attachment to them, i dont care, explosions happen, the odds werent in their favor. next please





Ricky said:


> Wow. Way to miss the punchline :roll:
> 
> Also, I have to agree with Azure on this one. When I read stuff like this in the news it has more entertainment value than anything else. I know I should be upset that a bunch of people died, but I'm just... not.
> 
> There are a few people in this world I'd be upset about if they died. I'm not even one of those people, so I'm sure as hell not going to *actually * get upset about a bunch of strangers.



Well then... Rigby may have expended an unnecessarily large amount of time and energy on expressing it, but his sentiment was right. 

If you don't really care when people die in tragedies, that's one thing. If you care enough to go online and tell people that like it makes you_ special_, then you're a piece of shit. That's the kind of anti-social attitude that endears you to NOBODY in the real world. It will never serve you well, it will always hinder you, and it's likely a huge reason you spend so much time typing out attempted witticisms for strangers on the internet, instead of making real friends. It's ugly. It's real fucking ugly. And you deserve to be called out on it. 

The people who died in Boston and Texas weren't like you guys - they had people who actually cared about them. So fuck off and let them and the world grieve without your wannabe edgy (but actually pointless and cunty) interjections.


----------



## Nothing (Apr 18, 2013)

dont listen to sunshyne, guys.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing said:


> dont listen to sunshyne, guys.



Why's that, because I have sympathy for unnecessary pain and suffering? Do explain


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Well then... Rigby may have expended an unnecessarily large amount of time and energy on expressing it, but his sentiment was right.
> 
> If you don't really care when people die in tragedies, that's one thing. If you care enough to go online and tell people that like it makes you_ special_, then you're a piece of shit. That's the kind of anti-social attitude that endears you to NOBODY in the real world. It will never serve you well, it will always hinder you, and it's likely a huge reason you spend so much time typing out attempted witticisms for strangers on the internet, instead of making real friends. It's ugly. It's real fucking ugly. And you deserve to be called out on it.
> 
> The people who died in Boston and Texas weren't like you guys - they had people who actually cared about them. So fuck off and let them and the world grieve without your wannabe edgy (but actually pointless and cunty) interjections.


how about some empathy for people who DIDNT make the news? all i did was express my opinion. im not forcing anybody to accept it. take it however you want. if you think it makes me an edgy, cold, empathy lacking inhuman bastard, hey. more power to you and your assumptions. whos edgy now? enjoy your fear via media, and wearing your empathy out on strangers. 155,000 people died today, which make the shit factory deaths about 1/1000 of 1%. feel some more bro.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> how about some empathy for people who DIDNT make the news? all i did was express my opinion. im not forcing anybody to accept it. take it however you want. if you think it makes me an edgy, cold, empathy lacking inhuman bastard, hey. more power to you and your assumptions. whos edgy now? enjoy your fear via media, and wearing your empathy out on strangers. 155,000 people died today, which make the shit factory deaths about 1/1000 of 1%. feel some more bro.



Yes, because every natural death, or accidental death thousands of miles away in some foreign country, ought to trigger the same amount of emotion in a normal person... That's totally normal :V

Death is not an absolute value. But when it happens needlessly to someone before their time, and you hear about it, it's normal to feel some degree of remorse (yes even for the Peruvian villagers whose bus toppled off a cliff or whatnot). Finding it funny or entertaining is a sign of mental illness, or extraordinary immaturity.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> The people who died in Boston and Texas weren't like you guys.



Now that we do not know. They could've been several actually. 

I will admit, its hard to fully empathize with the victims in texas as I have never really known them, but I certainly do not wish death upon them. (Or am happy it happened.) I'm not going to judge Ricky's or Azure's statements too harshly as they were just being honest.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Yes, because every natural death, or accidental death thousands of miles away in some foreign country, ought to trigger the same amount of emotion in a normal person... That's totally normal :V
> 
> Death is not an absolute value. But when it happens needlessly to someone before their time, and you hear about it, it's normal to feel some degree of remorse (yes even for the Peruvian villagers whose bus toppled off a cliff or whatnot). Finding it funny or entertaining is a sign of mental illness, or extraordinary immaturity.


and i did neither. and who is to say what is natural or abnormal? its all a matter of opinion. i gave mine, and the empathy hawks are all over it. predictably. there is nothing immature about being secure in my own feelings and compunctions. dont forget, humor is a very important part of destressing and dealing with supposed tragedy. but since it didnt happen to you, it wasnt very tragic, now was it? speak for yourself and no one else.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Now that we do not know. They could've been several actually.
> 
> I will admit, its hard to fully empathize with the victims in texas as I have never really known them, but I certainly do not wish death upon them. (Or am happy it happened.) I'm not going to judge Ricky's or Azure's statements too harshly as they were just being honest.



It doesn't ever cross your mind that, hey, that could have happened closer to you and killed your friend/family member instead? Or think, "that's so sad, I wish that hadn't happened, this drink is for them"? Because that's all I'm saying. You don't have to weep and say a prayer for their soles, but feeling _somewhat badly_ about it as opposed to happy/amused/indifferent is a pretty good sign that you're a decent human being as opposed to a skidmark on the underpants of society



Azure said:


> and i did neither. and who is to say what is natural or abnormal? its all a matter of opinion. i gave mine, and the empathy hawks are all over it. predictably. there is nothing immature about being secure in my own feelings and compunctions. dont forget, humor is a very important part of destressing and dealing with supposed tragedy. but since it didnt happen to you, it wasnt very tragic, now was it? speak for yourself and no one else.



Because it's fucking unnecessary. You don't go into every thread that causes you no reaction to say "I don't care about this", do you? No, you only do it when it's controversial, unpopular, or politically incorrect. MOST HATED YALLLLZZZ


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> It doesn't ever cross your mind that, hey, that could have happened closer to you and killed your friend/family member instead? Or think, "that's so sad, I wish that hadn't happened, this drink is for them"? Because that's all I'm saying. You don't have to weep and say a prayer for their soles, but feeling _somewhat badly_ about it as opposed to happy/amused/indifferent is a pretty good sign that you're a decent human being as opposed to a skidmark on the underpants of society



Well, honestly, people need a face and a voice usually to really let the horror sink in. Understanding is key to sympathy imo. Otherwise, its just a programmed response and means nothing. 

For instance, I can tell you about 9/11 in a paragraph or I could link you to these: (all sfw)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgGQAr5hmRI&list=UUILamLkehRwaRRBjhNIw_1g&index=10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k8HHfJe828&list=UUILamLkehRwaRRBjhNIw_1g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfWa9gI-Bks&list=UUILamLkehRwaRRBjhNIw_1g

Which is more touching? The voices or the words?


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> It doesn't ever cross your mind that, hey, that could have happened closer to you and killed your friend/family member instead? Or think, "that's so sad, I wish that hadn't happened, this drink is for them"? Because that's all I'm saying. You don't have to weep and say a prayer for their soles, but feeling _somewhat badly_ about it as opposed to happy/amused/indifferent is a pretty good sign that you're a decent human being as opposed to a skidmark on the underpants of society


but remember kids, only be sad about what you see on the news. even if it has absolutely nothing to do with you. at all. and no, i didnt feel bad. because i didnt know any of those people. and its far far away from me. and death is something i personally dont fear because it is an integral part of life. when did it become OBLIGATION to feel something?




sunshyne said:


> Because it's fucking unnecessary. You don't go into every thread that causes you no reaction to say "I don't care about this", do you? No, you only do it when it's controversial, unpopular, or politically incorrect, and focuses attention onto you.


anything can be quantified as a reaction. thoughts were generated, thus, my reaction. just because you happen to not agree with them, you categorize them as controversial, unpopular, politically incorrect, and attention focusing. all of your own impetus. no two reactions will be the same, of course. your reaction to my reaction? unnecessary, to say the least, unless you care that i dont care. which is entirely your OWN problem. because remember, i dont care.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey, the bomb blew up some morons, what is the big deal? All it means is that more resorses shall be sent to people who have brains larger than an amoebas.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Well, honestly, people need a face and a voice usually to really let the horror sink in. Understanding is key to sympathy imo. Otherwise, its just a programmed response and means nothing.
> 
> For instance, I can tell you about 9/11 in a paragraph or I could link you to these: (all sfw)
> 
> ...



You're right, of course, which is part of the reason why the Boston Marathon (1 child, 2 adults dead) has already generated more media attention than Sandy Hook (20 children, 4 adults dead). The graphic photographs of people rendered cripples for life, in the blink of an eye, is enough to make people feel it more than events they hear about only through the second-hand accounts of others. That's enough to transport people emotionally to the scene of the tragedy, which makes it naturally more profound. 

That's no reason why you should get a medal for honesty or authenticity for proclaiming proudly on an internet message board that you simply don't care about someone else's loss. There's a very good reason why people are willing to say shit like that when they're at home in their rooms and nobody can see their faces, but they would keep their mouths shut if people were talking about the bombings on the morning train, or in a college class.



thoughtmaster said:


> Hey, the bomb blew up some morons, what is the big deal? All it means is that more resorses shall be sent to people who have brains larger than an amoebas.



That's some weak baiting. You'll get a stronger reaction if you take that shit to a South Boston pub and start bandying it about. Why don't you give it a shot?


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Hey, the bomb blew up some morons, what is the big deal? All it means is that more resorses shall be sent to people who have brains larger than an amoebas.


Ha ha ha.

Fuck you.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

for the record, bro. id say it to any mans face. project your own fears and morals on somebody else. and medals and accolades are for the military. not the internet.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> That's no reason why you should get a medal for honesty or authenticity for proclaiming proudly on an internet message board that you simply don't care about someone else's loss. There's a very good reason why people are willing to say shit like that when they're at home in their rooms and nobody can see their faces, but they would keep their mouths shut if people were talking about the bombings on the morning train, or in a college class.



No one is giving Ricky and Azure a medal though. They have stated their opinion and we have stated ours. In fact, Sunshyne, the only one claiming their opinion is better than anyone else's is you. 

I actually do feel bad for the bomb victims, but I feel you are letting your anger at such a situation get the best of you. Ricky and Azure aren't really attacking anyone. Look to WBC for that. 

I understand you are upset, but try to see things from their point of view as well.



Machine said:


> Ha ha ha.
> 
> Fuck you.



Personally, I wouldn't have dignified that with a response.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> but remember kids, only be sad about what you see on the news. even if it has absolutely nothing to do with you. at all. and no, i didnt feel bad. because i didnt know any of those people. and its far far away from me. and death is something i personally dont fear because it is an integral part of life. when did it become OBLIGATION to feel something?



You have no obligation to feel anything, but you ought to have a self-imposed moral obligation to shut the fuck up if that's actually how you feel. Because when you say things like that you know that it aggravates people with a functioning sense of empathy, and is like a punch in the throat to anyone who may happen to read it who was personally affected by the incident...



Azure said:


> for the record, bro. id say it to any mans face. project your own fears and morals on somebody else



LOL, no you wouldn't. You can act the hardass, but there is no way you would walk into a bar full of boozed-up first responders, or meathead Boston frat boys, and say any of what you just typed. If I'm wrong, prove it. And be sure to tape your ass beating for Youtube :V


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> You have no obligation to feel anything, but you ought to have a self-imposed moral obligation to shut the fuck up if that's actually how you feel. Because when you say things like that you know that it aggravates people with a functioning sense of empathy, and is like a punch in the throat to anyone who may happen to read it who was personally affected by the incident...


self imposed does not imply an outside source or societal pressure. ill express myself where and when i deem appropriate. my sense of empathy functions just fine, i just choose where i direct it instead of being told what to feel by prevailing trends and events.




sunshyne said:


> LOL, no you wouldn't. You can act the hardass, but there is no way you would walk into a bar full of boozed-up first responders, or meathead Boston frat boys, and say any of what you just typed. If I'm wrong, prove it. And be sure to tape your ass beating for Youtube :V


man lemme tell ya, ive known harder gutter punks than any jerked off wannabe hero. i love assbeating, and i love being inappropriate at the most inopportune moment. but you. you dont know me. if i could afford to drive the 1000+ miles to boston, id gladly get in a fight. but this is all speculation, so ill just go off of past experience and declare myself the bloody victor :v


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have dignified that with a response.


I'm not known on the internet for my eloquence. :[


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm not known on the internet for my eloquence. :[



It's ok, Machine. I'm still a fan.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 18, 2013)

I sincerely hope Westboro doesn't try to picket this incident as well. I'm pretty sure the folks over in Texas wouldn't take kindly to such an act. :v


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> It's ok, Machine. I'm still a fan.


<3



Distorted said:


> I sincerely hope Westboro doesn't try to picket this incident as well. I'm pretty sure the folks over in Texas wouldn't take kindly to such an act. :v


I thought they did, but they were walled off.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> I thought they did, but they were walled off.


hells angels have a way of being REALLY intimidating

ive known a few. a bit crazy about the meth, but some pretty solid dudes.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

Not exactly sure why we *have to* feel bad for someone's death. Death happens, people get over it. What actually pains me is the amount of suffering before death if they were even  lucky enough to die. So yeah, there'd actually be more of a reaction from me if there was a guy who, I dunno had half of his flesh burned off and needs to spend the next x months peeling it to get to healthy tissue rather than BOOM dead.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> No one is giving Ricky and Azure a medal though. They have stated their opinion and we have stated ours. In fact, Sunshyne, the only one claiming their opinion is better than anyone else's is you.



Then I guess that's an irreconcilable difference between me and the rest of the forum. Because I believe it is an _objectively_ better response to someone being senselessly killed to actually express sympathy, rather than indifference or amusement... I'm pretty sure you'd see that reflected in the comments if this were a different site, more representative of society at large (or maybe if I hadn't already made myself extremely unpopular on here with similar "bleeding heart" sentiments)



Aleu said:


> Not exactly sure why we *have to* feel bad for someone's death. Death happens, people get over it. What actually pains me is the amount of suffering before death if they were even  lucky enough to die. So yeah, there'd actually be more of a reaction from me if there was a guy who, I dunno had half of his flesh burned off and needs to spend the next x months peeling it to get to healthy tissue rather than BOOM dead.



You just described dozens of the Boston and Texas victims...


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> hells angels have a way of being REALLY intimidating.


Now that is a proud moment for Americans.


----------



## Machine (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> hells angels have a way of being REALLY intimidating


This made me feel _a lot_ better.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> If you don't really care when people die in tragedies, that's one thing. If you care enough to go online and tell people that like it makes you_ special_, then you're a piece of shit. That's the kind of anti-social attitude that endears you to NOBODY in the real world. It will never serve you well, it will always hinder you, and it's likely a huge reason you spend so much time typing out attempted witticisms for strangers on the internet, instead of making real friends. It's ugly. It's real fucking ugly. And you deserve to be called out on it.



Why do you think I feel special? There's nothing even hinting at that; I just say what's on my mind. Also, I'm pretty good at putting on a face in person. It's fake though, just like everyone else. Take your post, for example. Are you REALLY trying to save all those innocent victims from some random internet person who *gasp* _might not care that much_? Give me a break. I hate this facade people live. _Everybody is fake_, aside from a few people. At least I'm honest, and my friends are honest too. That's something that's VERY hard to find. I would trade that for not having a large group of fake friends that lie to each other any day of the year.

To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if at least half the people here didn't really give a shit.

Nobody would come out and say it though.


----------



## Azure (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Then I guess that's an irreconcilable difference between me and the rest of the forum. Because I believe it is an _objectively_ better response to someone being senselessly killed to actually express sympathy, rather than indifference or amusement... I'm pretty sure you'd see that reflected in the comments if this were a different site, more representative of society at large (or maybe if I hadn't already made myself extremely unpopular on here with similar "bleeding heart" sentiments)


emotional sentiment is finite in scope and duration. ill apply MINE where i see it necessary. i never told YOU to where to exercise yours. feel free to feel whatever you want. but please extend the same courtesy my way.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> You just described dozens of the Boston and Texas victims...


There are more dead for the Texas victims than the Boston ones, for one. For two, someone actually caused the blasts from Boston. It was purely intentional. Texas was a freak accident unless some crazy decided it was a good idea to set the place on fire. However I don't think anyone really knows yet so I'm still standing by the "I'm not really that concerned" feeling. I'm still not understanding why we need to feel bad when someone we don't know from Adam, dies. People die every day. Death is everywhere. If you get your kleenex out every time there's a death then you probably don't see enough of it. Me? I'd be surprised if there WASN'T a homicide in the news here. After a while I just stopped giving a damn because walp someone got shot...again. Someone killed a granny...again.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 18, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Now that is a proud moment for Americans.



Those inbred hicks probably don't even know how many times the Hell's Angels' presence has kept them from being turned into roadkill...

I heard that at one particular funeral, the KKK organized a counter-protest for the WBC. You ought to know where you're headed if the KKK holds the moral high ground over you.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 18, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Then I guess that's an irreconcilable difference between me and the rest of the forum. Because I believe it is an _objectively_ better response to someone being senselessly killed to actually express sympathy, rather than indifference or amusement... I'm pretty sure you'd see that reflected in the comments if this were a different site, more representative of society at large (or maybe if I hadn't already made myself extremely unpopular on here with similar "bleeding heart" sentiments)
> 
> 
> 
> You just described dozens of the Boston and Texas victims...




It's not worth the time, man. This type of thing won't affect a person unless they've been affected in some small way. 


The Patriot Guard are awesome (though probably not the hells angels, that's kinda a different....group of people. Patriot guard work on a volunteer basis, I believe.) Westboro always publicly announces to local news stations where they're protesting for max coverage, so they assemble like the justice league from there. They did it for my school, though we politely convinced them to forgo thier normal routine.  And by polite i mean a group of about 20 college students harassed them off the campus and the police turned a blind eye.  But you can bet WBC will show up to this.



Ricky said:


> I hate this facade people live. _Everybody is fake_, aside from a few people. At least I'm honest, and my friends are honest too. That's something that's VERY hard to find. I would trade that for not having a large group of fake friends that lie to each other any day of the year.



Thank you, Holden Caufield.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Why do you think I feel special? There's nothing even hinting at that; I just say what's on my mind. Also, I'm pretty good at putting on a face in person. It's fake though, just like everyone else. Take your post, for example. Are you REALLY trying to save all those innocent victims from some random internet person who *gasp* _might not care that much_? Give me a break. I hate this facade people live. _Everybody is fake_, aside from a few people. At least I'm honest, and my friends are honest too. That's something that's VERY hard to find. I would trade that for not having a large group of fake friends that lie to each other any day of the year.
> 
> To be honest, I wouldn't be surprised if at least half the people here didn't really give a shit.
> 
> Nobody would come out and say it though.



Don't delude yourself, I value authenticity in my friends too. I'm also confident that most if not all of them would say that they find incidents like Boston and West, Texas depressing and awful. Those are the types of people I prefer you spend my time with. Different strokes.

I challenge your implication that my thoughts on this matter are some kind of facade, however. Given the reception they've received, it would be pretty dumb of me to keep carrying on so passionately if it were for ulterior motives. You can trust that I _genuinely_ find your views on this topic abhorrent, unnatural, and disgraceful. That's me speaking my mind just like you spoke yours.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's fake though, just like everyone else. Take your post, for example. Are you REALLY trying to save all those innocent victims from some random internet person who *gasp* _might not care that much_? Give me a break. I hate this facade people live.


So having empathy=facade. wat.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

congrats, we have found the definition of "opinions" ITT. and they are exactly like assholes. everyone has them, they stink, and they need to be punched with a dick.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 19, 2013)

Azure said:


> congrats, we have found the definition of "opinions" ITT. and they are exactly like assholes. everyone has them, they stink, and they need to be punched with a dick.


Some assholes stink more than others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

A bit of a update, sort of on this.  The local community is helping those effected by the explosion and giving the people who lost their homes shelter and food for free.  Even my college is pitching in by offering students whose homes were destroyed to stay on campus for free and for no charge.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Some assholes stink more than others.


sounds like an opinion to me

*dick punchings*


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Don't delude yourself, I value authenticity in my friends too. I'm also confident that most if not all of them would say that they find incidents like Boston and West, Texas depressing and awful. Those are the types of people I prefer you spend my time with. Different strokes.



I'm a bit of a sociopath, so people probably won't feel quite the same way.

The majority of people still exaggerate their true feelings in order to feel morally superior to others.



sunshyne said:


> I challenge your implication that my thoughts on this matter are some kind of facade, however. Given the reception they've received, it would be pretty dumb of me to keep carrying on so passionately if it were for ulterior motives. You can trust that I _genuinely_ find your views on this topic abhorrent, unnatural, and disgraceful. That's me speaking my mind just like you spoke yours.



There's simply no reason to feel so passionate about apathy. It makes no sense. I'd never want to harm anyone. If I had the choice to, I'd change things in a heartbeat. But the fact is, people die. I will die myself someday and I don't really care. I used to, but now I don't. I have been very close to death on several occasions; I'm not sure if that has to do with it.

I don't see much sense in holding strong feelings toward death.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> A bit of a update, sort of on this.  The local community is helping those effected by the explosion and giving the people who lost their homes shelter and food for free.  Even my college is pitching in by offering students whose homes were destroyed to stay on campus for free and for no charge.



That's kind of them. Can't imagine what kind of madhouse that has to be right now.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Don't delude yourself, I value authenticity in my friends too. I'm also confident that most if not all of them would say that they find incidents like Boston and West, Texas depressing and awful. Those are the types of people I prefer you spend my time with. Different strokes.
> 
> I challenge your implication that my thoughts on this matter are some kind of facade, however. Given the reception they've received, it would be pretty dumb of me to keep carrying on so passionately if it were for ulterior motives. You can trust that I _genuinely_ find your views on this topic abhorrent, unnatural, and disgraceful. That's me speaking my mind just like you spoke yours.



Well it's either a facade or


sunshyne said:


> If they picketed a funeral of one of my friends or family, I'd run their group over with a car and smile on the way to prison. People so grossly evil need to be exterminated.


You're just a hypocrite. You bitch and complain about people not caring but here you are *advocating murder*, actually here you're saying _you'd do it yourself_ and find it amusing. WBC or not, the people you are speaking about in this here quote have not broken any sort of law so really you're just as bad if not worse.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> There's simply no reason to feel so passionate about apathy. It makes no sense. I'd never want to harm anyone. If I had the choice to, I'd change things in a heartbeat. But the fact is, people die. I will die myself someday and I don't really care. I used to, but now I don't. I have been very close to death on several occasions; I'm not sure if that has to do with it.
> 
> I don't see much sense in holding strong feelings toward death.


However not everyone is a carbon copy of you.  Many people do care about others.  What about the people helping those who lost their homes in the explosion and offering them a place to stay at no cost?  They literally have nothing in it for them and if anything lose money off the fact people are now staying with them for free.


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> *There's simply no reason to feel so passionate about apathy. It makes no sense.* I'd never want to harm anyone. If I had the choice to, I'd change things in a heartbeat. But the fact is, people die. I will die myself someday and I don't really care. I used to, but now I don't. I have been very close to death on several occasions; I'm not sure if that has to do with it.




So there should be apathy towards apathy?  I mean, that's kinda the bowl of soup, right there. They're not apathetic- which is why they feel anger towards you, and sadness for this event. 

That's.... that's sorta the point.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> However not everyone is a carbon copy of you.  Many people do care about others.  What about the people helping those who lost their homes in the explosion and offering them a place to stay at no cost?  They literally have nothing in it for them and if anything lose money off the fact people are now staying with them for free.


Good for them, seriously. However they shouldn't expect others to do the same or act morally superior over it. Just fucking help people and don't rub it in someone's face about it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Good for them, seriously. However they shouldn't expect others to do the same or act morally superior over it. Just fucking help people and don't rub it in someone's face about it.


What the hell are you talking about?  Nobody helping is doing so because they want to feel like a better person, but cause it was so close they could have themselves died in the explosion or lost their own homes.  If your neighbour just lost their house in a explosion wouldn't you try to help?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  Nobody helping is doing so because they want to feel like a better person, but cause it was so close they could have themselves died in the explosion or lost their own homes.  If your neighbour just lost their house in a explosion wouldn't you try to help?


Could you at least follow the conversation before you jump in it?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

remember kids, you can't spell apathetic without pathetic! :lol:


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Could you at least follow the conversation before you jump in it?


I was talking about the actual explosion and a update about what is currently happening to those effected and my fellow students who lost their homes and how the people helping are doing so not cause they want something out of it.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I was talking about the actual explosion and a update about what is currently happening to those effected and my fellow students who lost their homes and how the people helping are doing so not cause they want something out of it.


Good for you. We were talking about something different until you had to bring it up as an unrelated response to Ricky's post that had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I was talking about the actual explosion and a update about what is currently happening to those effected and my fellow students who lost their homes and how the people helping are doing so not cause they want something out of it.



Yes, but immediately before your post we were having an interesting argument about empathy and apathy. Keep up.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Yes, but immediately before your post we were having an interesting argument about empathy and apathy. Keep up.


So you were having a derailed off topic discussion completely unrelated to the actual news story?  And talking about something completely different from the actual explosion?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> So you were having a derailed off topic discussion completely unrelated to the actual news story?  And talking about something completely different from the actual explosion?


You're acting like this is new from FAF.

Also it could technically be on topic as it's in response to the news.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> So you were having a derailed off topic discussion completely unrelated to the actual news story?  And talking about something completely different from the actual explosion?



Based off feelings for the bomb victims, yes. It's just a page or two back. Give it a read.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You're acting like this is new from FAF.
> 
> Also it could technically be on topic as it's in response to the news.


As someone who is from Waco and who knows a couple of students who lost their homes, as well as someone who knows someone who lost a family member in the explosion I feel as I am completely justified in telling you "You people need to fuck off with your with bullshit and stick up your ass"


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> As someone who is from Waco and who knows a couple of students who lost their homes, as well as someone who knows someone who lost a family member in the explosion I feel as I am completely justified in telling you "You people need to fuck off with your with bullshit and stick up your ass"


To fuck off with a discussion regarding empathy and apathy?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> As someone who is from Waco and who knows a couple of students who lost their homes, as well as someone who knows someone who lost a family member in the explosion I feel as I am completely justified in telling you "You people need to fuck off with your with bullshit and stick up your ass"



I would advice you to remember this is a discussion forum, CF. You are a regular and know what happens on these threads. Don't play pretend now.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> However not everyone is a carbon copy of you.  Many people do care about others.



I *said in my post* that I'm a bit of a sociopath and most people won't feel the same way. You  see, people have these things called "mirror neurons" which makes them  feel empathy toward others based on their own feelings. I  somewhat lack the instinctual sense of self-preservation most people  have, which was a point of contention in my last relationship. This  probably has to do with the way I feel toward others. There are a few  people I care a lot about though, and would be devastated if anything bad happened to them. My ex always hated the fact that I cared so much about him but not about myself. That's not something I can really help, though.

I still believe most people inflate their true feelings about a bunch of random strangers.



CannonFodder said:


> What  about the people helping those who lost their homes in the explosion  and offering them a place to stay at no cost?  They literally have  nothing in it for them and if anything lose money off the fact people  are now staying with them for free.



I would save someone's life, even if I didn't care about them.

Not everything needs to be emotionally driven. I would do that not because of emotion, but because it's the right thing to do.



FireFeathers said:


> So there should be apathy towards apathy?  I mean, that's kinda the bowl of soup, right there. They're not apathetic- which is why they feel anger towards you, and sadness for this event.



Why would someone be angry at another person for not feeling emotion?

If I had malevolent feelings I would understand, but a lack thereof? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

we get it ricky, you're a robot.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 19, 2013)

oh wow another furry said something socially inappropriate, how shocking


----------



## Nothing (Apr 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> we get it ricky, you're a robot.


beep boop


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

Rigby said:


> oh wow another furry said something socially inappropriate, how shocking



Yeah guy, tell me about it... :V


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Well it's either a facade or
> 
> You're just a hypocrite. You bitch and complain about people not caring but here you are *advocating murder*, actually here you're saying _you'd do it yourself_ and find it amusing. WBC or not, the people you are speaking about in this here quote have not broken any sort of law so really you're just as bad if not worse.



Ok, two things. First and foremost... I'm _worse_? How is it worse to want to hurt someone because when they show up to your family member's funeral and try to hurt you emotionally over it, than it is to target people who you don't fucking know - including children, families and the elderly? It's not. Provocation is a simple concept. It may be just as bad to do what I said, but it's certainly not worse.

Second, I don't think that doing what I said would be morally justified. I just don't believe that in that situation, in a situation with that much emotion, I would be able to control myself... I may smile on the way to jail, but I'd regret it for years afterwards in prison.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 19, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Ok, two things. First and foremost... I'm _worse_? How is it worse to want to hurt someone because when they show up to your family member's funeral and try to hurt you emotionally over it, than it is to target people who you don't fucking know - including children, families and the elderly? It's not. Provocation is a simple concept. It may be just as bad to do what I said, but it's certainly not worse.
> 
> Second, I don't think that doing what I said would be morally justified. I just don't believe that in that situation, in a situation with that much emotion, I would be able to control myself... I may smile on the way to jail, but I'd regret it for years afterwards in prison.



Worse than someone who is apathetic.  But yeah I'd say killing people is a lot worse than hurt feelings.

Also that doesn't make it better. You killed someone you disagree with, hoo-fucking-rah. As much of douchebags that they are and that everyone pretty much hates their guts, that doesn't excuse anyone from saying that they should die especially with the same mouth, complain about those who are jaded towards death, homicide, tragedy, etc. Whatever the flavor of the week is.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Worse than someone who is apathetic.  But yeah I'd say killing people is a lot worse than hurt feelings.
> 
> Also that doesn't make it better. You killed someone you disagree with, hoo-fucking-rah. As much of douchebags that they are and that everyone pretty much hates their guts, that doesn't excuse anyone from saying that they should die especially with the same mouth, complain about those who are jaded towards death, homicide, tragedy, etc. Whatever the flavor of the week is.



The first part, I misunderstood what you wrote. I thought you were saying it made me worse than the bombers. My mistake.

The second part, you are misunderstanding what _I_ wrote. I would never kill someone because I disagreed with them... I'm saying that in the heat of the moment, if someone were praising my family member's death at their own funeral, I might be incited by sheer rage to hurt them. Because they condoned my and my family's pain, not because they "disagree" with me. That's not mutually exclusive of what I was saying previously. I was talking about the natural reaction to someone dying senselessly, for no fault of their own. There is a difference in those two scenarios, and it is as plain as night and day.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

sunshyne,sunshyne,my dear, next time you want to say you wish someone would die, just say something like "I wish they'd just disappear"
it doesn't sound as "evil" as a death threat, and chances of  paladins preaching on you will be much smaller!

Better yet, "I wish they'd all turn to chocolate!"
or skittles! Can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

sunshyne said:


> Ok, two things. First and foremost... I'm _worse_? How is it worse to want to hurt someone because when they show up to your family member's funeral and try to hurt you emotionally over it, than it is to target people who you don't fucking know - including children, families and the elderly? It's not. Provocation is a simple concept. It may be just as bad to do what I said, but it's certainly not worse.



It's worse because you are harboring malevolent feelings toward others and are willing to hurt or kill them.

They might be scum but they are a bunch of random strangers, just like the ones in the explosion.

There were kids who got killed, yeah, but I can't believe you are actually putting a dichotomy there.



sunshyne said:


> Second, I don't think that doing what I said would be morally justified. I just don't believe that in that situation, in a situation with that much emotion, I would be able to control myself... I may smile on the way to jail, but I'd regret it for years afterwards in prison.



I've never really cared too much about prison as a motivating factor in what I do.

I like to think that I am above that, and I can make the right decisions without that kind of deterrent.

If you REALLY feel this way, and you would want to kill INNOCENT people, that makes you _somewhat _of a bad person.

Not any worse than most others, but it's not a GOOD thing, especially if it isn't even helping anybody.

They might be assholes, but in the grand scheme of things all they did is picket and make people mad.

Personally, I don't want anyone to get hurt or die, even if they are WBC or Nazis.

The only way I would is if their death would save other people's lives.



sunshyne said:


> The second part, you are misunderstanding what _I_  wrote. I would never kill someone because I disagreed with them... I'm  saying that in the heat of the moment, if someone were praising my  family member's death at their own funeral, I might be incited by sheer  rage to hurt them.



"Smiling on the way to jail" doesn't sound like it was simply in the heat of the moment though.

That is revenge. Revenge against picketing by killing the person.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 19, 2013)

you don't wish the baptist priests would get hurt, not even a teeny bit?
Like, slamming their pinky toe accidentaly on the sidewalk during piquets , or such?
I know... I am devilish.

Jokes aside , would you guys honestly act as calm and collected were it your family funeral they were piqueting? Not even a little bit of momentary hatred? Not saying murderous hatred, but at very least a desire to confront them.
Takes some ego to think yourself above emotions in the heat of the moment like that.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Jokes aside , would you guys honestly act as calm and collected were it your family funeral they were piqueting? Not even a little bit of momentary hatred? Not saying murderous hatred, but at very least a desire to confront them.
> Takes some ego to think yourself above emotions in the heat of the moment like that.



Actually, I think what the WBC does is one of the most horrendeous, tacky, disrespectful and out and out wicked things you could ever do to a family. I however, would have them removed instead of blowing a hole through their heads. Not only would that give them more power, its not right to wish death upon someone. After all, they were innocent at one point in their lives too. 

I do think they should be banned from graves though. They are attacking families.


----------



## Jaseface (Apr 19, 2013)

When I heard about this explosion I had to make sure my step-sister was ok cause she lives 10 miles away from the plant I'm thankful she was at home instead of being out and about.  She did say though that even from 10 miles away it knocked stuff off of her walls at her house.


----------



## H.B.C (Apr 19, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Actually, I think what the WBC does is one of the most horrendeous, tacky, disrespectful and out and out wicked things you could ever do to a family. I however, would have them removed instead of blowing a hole through their heads. Not only would that give them more power, its not right to wish death upon someone. After all, they were innocent at one point in their lives too.
> 
> I do think they should be banned from graves though. They are attacking families.



I think I heard somewhere that they (WBC) do these things with the intention that someone will react violently to their protesting so that they can retaliate with legal action and financially come out ahead. I can't offer anything in regards to the validity of this, but I gotta say it would make sense.
...Not too sure which one I'd rather hope to be true though. Either way they're still scumbags. >.>


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 19, 2013)

Ricky said:


> It's worse because you are harboring malevolent feelings toward others and are willing to hurt or kill them.
> 
> They might be scum but they are a bunch of random strangers, just like the ones in the explosion.
> 
> ...



That's exactly the difference. I don't consider them as much INNOCENT people if they are out doing something they damn well ought to know is going to be the most insulting and hurtful thing in any of their "target"'s lives. You have to assume in that situation that raw emotion and passion may overpower people's better judgment. Because of what YOU were doing. Seeing as the victims in the Texas explosion and Boston Marathon did not share that particular characteristic with the WBC, I am a little underwhelmed at analogies trying to compare the two... In one case you're doing something where it's reasonable to believe you may *at least* have your ass kicked. In the other, you're going to work. Or to go watch your family member run in a race. Again, NIGHT and fucking DAY. 



Butterflygoddess said:


> Actually, I think what the WBC does is one of the most horrendeous, tacky, disrespectful and out and out wicked things you could ever do to a family. I however, would have them removed instead of blowing a hole through their heads. Not only would that give them more power, its not right to wish death upon someone. After all, they were innocent at one point in their lives too.
> 
> I do think they should be banned from graves though. They are attacking families.



Well, you wouldn't actually, because the Supreme Court has been good enough as to step in an declare that their activities are constitutionally protected, not only against violence, but even against the relatively common lawsuit of "intentional infliction of emotional distress". They have a constitutional right to be there. Thankfully, so do the scores of anti-protestors that now drown them out everywhere they go. 

Also I didn't say I'd blow a hole through their heads, just that I'd probably reflexively jerk the wheel, hop the curb, and mow them all down under my bumper.... But probably not if the forces of good like the Patriot Riders were out. I can't say precisely how I would react in that situation, but I can't believe it would be good.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 19, 2013)

H.B.C said:


> I think I heard somewhere that they (WBC) do these things with the intention that someone will react violently to their protesting so that they can retaliate with legal action and financially come out ahead. I can't offer anything in regards to the validity of this, but I gotta say it would make sense.
> ...Not too sure which one I'd rather hope to be true though. Either way they're still scumbags. >.>



I'm not sure if they do it to stay afloat (even though several of them are laywers I believe) rather, they want to appear as holy warriors and saints who suffer for their cause.



sunshyne said:


> Well, you wouldn't actually, because the Supreme Court has been good enough as to step in an declare that their activities are constitutionally protected, not only against violence, but even against the relatively common lawsuit of "intentional infliction of emotional distress". They have a constitutional right to be there. Thankfully, so do the scores of anti-protestors that now drown them out everywhere they go.
> 
> Also I didn't say I'd blow a hole through their heads, just that I'd probably reflexively jerk the wheel, hop the curb, and mow them all down under my bumper.... But probably not if the forces of good like the Patriot Riders were out. I can't say precisely how I would react in that situation, but I can't believe it would be good.



I actually would and do want them banned regardless of what the supreme court says. Laws can be changed, and I don't think of the Constitution as the embodiment of pure sugary goodness written by Glinda the Good. 

They intentionally attempt to harass and cause pain and that needs to stop...legally. 

Also, I wasn't putting words in your mouth about the back of the head thing. I was making my own scenario up.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 19, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Jokes aside , would you guys honestly act as  calm and collected were it your family funeral they were piqueting? Not  even a little bit of momentary hatred? Not saying murderous hatred, but  at very least a desire to confront them.



I think it's wrong and seriously disrespectful.

It wouldn't have to be my family's funeral for me to at least say something to them.



sunshyne said:


> That's exactly the difference. I don't consider them as much INNOCENT people if they are out doing something they damn well ought to know is going to be the most insulting and hurtful thing in any of their "target"'s lives. You have to assume in that situation that raw emotion and passion may overpower people's better judgment.



You said you would laugh on the way to prison. If it were a crime of passion you should at least feel remorse after, since your emotions got the better of you. Seeing how you're already contemplating FEELING GOOD about this, I'd say it wasn't exactly a crime of passion. Also, they *are* innocent of any crime even remotely resembling what you'd do to them. Legally they are innocent, as well.

You're saying this is not worse than a lack of emotion for a distant event that happened to a bunch of strangers?



sunshyne said:


> Seeing as the victims in the Texas explosion and Boston Marathon did not share that particular characteristic with the WBC, I am a little underwhelmed at analogies trying to compare the two... In one case you're doing something where it's reasonable to believe you may *at least* have your ass kicked. In the other, you're going to work. Or to go watch your family member run in a race. Again, NIGHT and fucking DAY.



You don't know WHAT characteristics they shared.

You don't know anything about them. They are a bunch of random strangers.

On the other end, the WBC members you killed could have family and children. What about them?

You either care about random people or you don't.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 19, 2013)

There is no easy way to deal with people like the WBC. It is not right to cause them physical harm, goodness knows violence at a funeral is probably up there as one of the absolute worst things you could do.

There are ways, certainly, but many of them rely on doing things which are disruptive themselves. The only realistic method I can think of at the moment is to have an outside party mock and humiliate them, which again also is disruptive to the main concern. If there was an easy solution, no doubt it would have been enacted. Safe to say, where the law fails man it falls upon man to solve the problem himself.

Edit: Now it has to be said, if this were a group spewing racial hatred would we be so quick to allow their behavior? Would be so tolerant? Unless I missed something, it seems like they carefully pick easy targets.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 19, 2013)

There is a biker gang of retired military veterans who safeguard funerals against the WBC picketing, and I _think _they do it for most funerals that they announce going to, although it could just be for fallen soldiers.

And the WBC, as deluded in their beliefs as there are, unfortunately are just that- deluded in thinking what they do is right. The best way to get back at them is somehow breaking that belief. There are members, including Megan Phelps-Roper, who was more or less the public speaker of the church, who finally realized there was more than what they were taught all their life to believe and left it for a better view. Its a difficult, but not impossible,  feat to do.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey guys I'm super dark and apathetic about the everlasting tragedy that is human existence too, or... whatever, but focus on the actual event (or related events), not how hardc0re and unfeeling you are. Yeah?


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 19, 2013)

Nothing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROrpKx3aIjA
> 
> eta; whoops looks like the link already had a video


that explosion made me jump! darn you surround sound! >.<*


----------



## Nothing (Apr 19, 2013)

another perspective idk how to embed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAA5NmmEWqc


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 19, 2013)

Nothing said:


> another perspective idk how to embed
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAA5NmmEWqc




Holy hell! You can actually sort of see the shock wave in that one.


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Hey guys I'm super dark and apathetic about the everlasting tragedy that is human existence too, or... whatever, but focus on the actual event (or related events), not how hardc0re and unfeeling you are. Yeah?


shut up :v


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2013)

Nothing said:


> another perspective idk how to embed
> 
> [YT]JAA5NmmEWqc[/YT]


You put [ YT ]video id[ /YT ] without spaces.
Jesus how big was the explosion anyhow?  How is West Texas even supposed to recover from that?  I don't just mean with how many buildings it levelled, but that the factory was the town's bread and butter.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2013)

Ricky said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/18/us/texas-explosion/index.html
> 
> It says there are at least 60 dead.
> 
> ...



Sigh, More fire, more death, more booms.....

.....I don't know what to say, America is just going to blow up more than collapse at this point. ./face-palm. And yeah what is with all the explosions? I mean I think it was just a sad coincidence but many are already making rumors...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Sigh, More fire, more death, more booms.....
> 
> .....I don't know what to say, America is just going to blow up more than collapse at this point. ./face-palm. And yeah what is with all the explosions? I mean I think it was just a sad coincidence but many are already making rumors...


What I'm hearing at the moment from people in West is that they were storing the chemicals in a unsafe manner and in unsafe amounts.  I don't mean like dumping out the chemicals and playing with fire or anything, but just not following safety guidelines that the chemicals shouldn't be stored next to each other in those amounts.  You'd have to ask someone from the factory, but what I'm hearing is that they were just being careless and storing far more ammonium nitrate than they were supposed to and not paying attention to safety standards.

If there's anything to take away from this is that there's a reason for safety standards when it comes to explosive chemicals.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 20, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> What I'm hearing at the moment from people in West is that they were storing the chemicals in a unsafe manner and in unsafe amounts.  I don't mean like dumping out the chemicals and playing with fire or anything, but just not following safety guidelines that the chemicals shouldn't be stored next to each other in those amounts.  You'd have to ask someone from the factory, but what I'm hearing is that they were just being careless and storing far more ammonium nitrate than they were supposed to and not paying attention to safety standards.
> 
> If there's anything to take away from this is that there's a reason for safety standards when it comes to explosive chemicals.



Yeah it's going to be hell for someone when they find out what was stored where.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 20, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> Yeah it's going to be hell for someone when they find out what was stored where.


Yeah, whoever was the person ordering over 2,000 times the legal amount of ammonium nitrate for a fertilizer plant and telling people to not store it safely if they're not dead they're going to be a dead man(metaphorically) when the investigation starts.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> You put [ YT ]video id[ /YT ] without spaces.



Like this: [yt]JAA5NmmEWqc[/yt]


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2013)

When I first heard about this I thought it might be angry anti-government extremists, based on it's proximity to Waco. But then I heard it was a fire at a fertilizer plant and I was like "fertilizer + fire = boom".

This is probably why industry shouldn't be located next to housing. This plant was a block from residential neighborhoods, a senior home, a high school, and a middle school, all of which were probably blown to bits. There are zoning laws but it seems the plant and houses were put up during baby boomer era, before zoning laws were in place.

Some idiots disagreed with me on this, including one guy who said that the plant should be next to houses so workers could be near their families and because of convenience. Seriously, the plant could be a mile or two away and it would still take less than 5 minutes to get to it. And he said that convenience trumps safety.
k, I'll remember that after I take my seat belt off due to convenience and comfort and I'm flying through the windshield. "Convenience trumps safety, hello ground!"


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 21, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Like this: [YT]JAA5NmmEWqc[/YT]


Capitalize the "YT"


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Capitalize the "YT"


 God almighty damn!!!!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 23, 2013)

Texas has some of the most lax zoning laws in the country (because GUBMINT).  Yet another example of how deregulation is not a magic solution to everything that introduces no problems of its own.


----------



## Azure (Apr 23, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Texas has some of the most lax zoning laws in the country (because GUBMINT).  Yet another example of how deregulation is not a magic solution to everything that introduces no problems of its own.


in houston there is a porn store next to a gun store next to a liquor store/tattoo parlor. across the street from an elementary school. way to go rednecks


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 23, 2013)

Azure said:


> in houston there is a porn store next to a gun store next to a liquor store/tattoo parlor. across the street from an elementary school. way to go rednecks


 Sounds like saints row.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 23, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Sounds like saints row.


except there's no schools in saints row. Why do you think there's so many gangs?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Capitalize the "YT"



It works either way.

I put a tag in the middle of a tag so it wouldn't parse the BBCode.


----------

